# My Wabi islands



## Ben Gibson (4 Sep 2016)

So after building my first low tech Amano inspired aquascape in a Fluval.  I couldn't help but stop thinking about the next thing! I'm going to take my time to learn from my first tank with only been 3 months into the hobby. I will be building a much larger one in the future. In the meantime I've been creating little layouts for that future tank and have tried to create little Wabi Kusa mock ups. 

Of course I'm going to leave these and just see how it pans out and watch as they grow.  

Next I'm going to try my hand at making the Wabi Balls if anyone has any tips? Im going sphagnum moss, ADA Aqua soil and a few small rocks and some kind of small netting material. 

Few pics and I'll try update as best I can 






Bear Wabi 









Tree stump Wabi.

















Kitchen window  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Sep 2016)

look good. i think you have a little problem with the amount of wabi kusa


----------



## Aqua360 (4 Sep 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> look good. i think you have a little problem with the amount of wabi kusa



Not enough lol


----------



## Ben Gibson (5 Sep 2016)

Yeh..It's maybe taking over just a little 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Sep 2016)

HI Ben really cool looking Wabi-Kusa  Watch the wood that they sit on this could get damp and get mold growth


----------



## Ben Gibson (16 Sep 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> HI Ben really cool looking Wabi-Kusa  Watch the wood that they sit on this could get damp and get mold growth



Thanks. I've actually just noticed a little white mold for the first time this evening on one. Any ideas how to combat this other than allowing to dry out a bit. Going to post some more pictures this weekend of my progress  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Sep 2016)

Hi Ben, Take the wood out just place a plastic mat or foam under the W-K so not to rest glass on glass  and leave a gap in the lid so there is air flow around the tank.


----------



## Alex J (20 Sep 2016)

Hi just curious to know how the cylindrical sanseveria is doing in such wet conditions. I have kept it as a house plant and found it rots really easily with over watering


----------



## Ben Gibson (30 Sep 2016)

Alex J said:


> Hi just curious to know how the cylindrical sanseveria is doing in such wet conditions. I have kept it as a house plant and found it rots really easily with over watering



Hi Alex, no I've just inspected them and I don't appear to have any rot. That's my largest wabi Kusa to date. My Aqua soil has been moist now for 3 weeks. I mist daily and during first week I had roughly 1cm immersion. Currently in the windowsill with something like 95% coverage with film. 

Strange those conditions are at the opposite end of spectrum for you 

Updates soon. Got some maintenance do this weekend  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex J (1 Oct 2016)

Hi thanks for your reply. It's interesting that your plant is doing well . They are a drought tolerant succulent and don't need a lot of watering , my own experience of this plant as a house plant is not great, I have over watered them I the past and they ended up rotting from the Base. Glad yours are doing well . Cheers ,Alex 

Sent from my SM-G925F


----------



## Ben Gibson (24 Oct 2016)

Few picture updates of so far. About 50 days in. Not totally happy just yet but lots more growing and scaping to do. Just trying sort out a indoor greenhouse for winter months atm as my last setup wasn't working. I'm Also shopping around for nice display lighting that'll work with each one separately.  And Loving the ADA Amazonia Aqua soil. 

Few minor problems with green algae and mold every few days but it easily manageable. 

Still loving every second of this too. 






































Also I have Tuppleware boxes throughout the house filled with assortments of plants and cuttings all growing anywhere that gets light 

Sorry about the quality of pictures. I just take photos to document my stuff quickly and always use my phone. 

Hope you like. Any questions ask away 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Oct 2016)

Hi Ben, Superb  You sound like me plants everywhere and enjoying our hobby by watching plants grow 

Love your W-K there spot on mate 


Also I love the way you mist spray the plants before the photo  I love water droplets on leaves


----------



## Ben Gibson (8 Oct 2017)

Just some picture updates on where I’m at now! Love this hobby more by the day 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinwag (8 Oct 2017)

These are all beautiful - this is my favourite, is that a maidenhair in there or just something similar looking?


----------



## Ben Gibson (8 Oct 2017)

chinwag said:


> These are all beautiful - this is my favourite, is that a maidenhair in there or just something similar looking?



Do you mean the Adiantum? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinwag (8 Oct 2017)

Yes sorry - I've been keeping them for ages and it's taken me a long time to get the hang of keeping them alive!

I've always thought one would look great in a terrarium or similar so I was quite excited to see that in there!

Do you mind if I ask what the carpet plant is in there too? The whole thing looks amazing.


----------



## Halley (31 Oct 2017)

They look great - how do you keep Cyanobacteria off then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Gibson (24 Feb 2018)

Halley said:


> They look great - how do you keep Cyanobacteria off then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I use a paint brush, water and a toothbrush when it appears. When you have lots of wabis it’s a lot of work. Key is to stay observant day to day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Gibson (24 Feb 2018)

Just a short update. So my hobby grew into a business in the last year. Here’s are some pictures of my more recent builds. On instagram @bengibson25 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Feb 2018)

They all look superb, especially like what you've done with the IKEA bowl in the first 2 shots.


----------



## Ben Gibson (25 Feb 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> They all look superb, especially like what you've done with the IKEA bowl in the first 2 shots.



Thankyou 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Gibson (25 Feb 2018)

this photo is day 1 vs day 100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

